# Do calicos have the recessive gene for blue eyes?



## Efbobby (Jul 28, 2021)

I have a rescued cat that came from a calico that looks like it’s a snowshoe and I notice grumpy cat(another blue eyed snowshoe type) also came from a calico.

im guessing the father was either a Siamese or a snowshoe but the occurrence of the blue eyes both from calicos makes me suspicious.

A coincidence or do calicos carry the recessive gene since calico itself is a recessive mutation?


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

This might be something you can learn about by looking it up on Google, and/or studying cat genetics, specifically for blue eyes.


----------

